# Great Bumper Sticker



## bookslover (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw a great one the other day, while walking to church, actually:

GUNS KILL PEOPLE JUST LIKE SPOONS MAKE ROSIE O'DONNELL FAT

I laughed out loud, right there on the sidewalk!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2007)

Did Donald Trump mass produce those?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2007)

Would this fall under ad homanimnenenen [whatever] type of attacks or violate charity by calling Rosy a fatso?

Serious question.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 4, 2007)

I remember seeing this one, and it stuck in my brain:

For the word of the cross is FOOLISHNESS
to them that are PERISHING. 1 Cor. 1:18


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2007)

My 2 favorites ( had them on my old pick-up when I lived in GA)

"Don't blame me I voted for Jeff Davis"

"Warning--driver only carries $25.00 worth of amunition"


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 4, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Would this fall under ad homanimnenenen [whatever] type of attacks or violate charity by calling Rosy a fatso?
> 
> Serious question.




Yes, it is just mean.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 4, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Yes, it is just mean.


----------



## gwine (Jan 4, 2007)

Kevin said:


> My 2 favorites ( had them on my old pick-up when I lived in GA)
> 
> "Don't blame me I voted for Jeff Davis"
> 
> "Warning--driver only carries $25.00 worth of amunition"




Keep Honking - I'm Reloading


----------



## Davidius (Jan 4, 2007)

"In case of rapture...this car will be manned...with a driver who will regret having thrown away his copy of 'The Late Great Planet Earth' and joining a Presbyterian church."


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2007)

Not to make Rich feel bad about his post...I've been guilty numerous times of being vindictive...but I must give a hearty amen to Bruce's comments. Rosie O'donnell is lost in sin. She is separated from Christ and faces the likelihood of eternal torment. How sad. And in spite of all his wealth Donald Trump may exemplify *Mark 8:36.* _"For what does it profit a man to gain the whole world, and forfeit his soul? _ 

There is a time to stand up against unrighteousness. I don't think the Donald Trump vs. Rosie affair is one of them.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 4, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> "In case of rapture...this car will be manned...with a driver who will regret having thrown away his copy of 'The Late Great Planet Earth' and joining a Presbyterian church."




 

That is great...


----------



## gwine (Jan 4, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> And in spite of all his wealth Donald Trump may exemplify *Mark 8:36.* _"For what does it profit a man to gain the whole world, and forfeit his soul? _


Luk 12:20 But God said unto him, Thou fool, this night thy soul shall be required of thee: then whose shall those things be, which thou hast provided? 



> There is a time to stand up against unrighteousness. I don't think the Donald Trump vs. Rosie affair is one of them.


?? The first post was directed to the anti-RKBA people (Right to Keep and Bear Arms) and, while using Rosie O'Donnell might seem in poor taste (pun intended), it is relevant because she is part of the crowd. It's interesting that she favors it so highly but sees nothing wrong with having armed guards for her protection.

It's her high profile and her hypocrisy that made her the target of the sticker.


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2007)

gwine said:


> Luk 12:20 But God said unto him, Thou fool, this night thy soul shall be required of thee: then whose shall those things be, which thou hast provided?
> 
> 
> ?? The first post was directed to the anti-RKBA people (Right to Keep and Bear Arms) and, while using Rosie O'Donnell might seem in poor taste (pun intended), it is relevant because she is part of the crowd. It's interesting that she favors it so highly but sees nothing wrong with having armed guards for her protection.
> ...




Gerry - I think you missed my point. Should we even enter the fray at all? We all know Rosie's stance on owning and bearing firearms. That is old news. The only reason she is gaining new press is because of her tiff with Donald Trump. I've heard Christians demonize Rosie while defending Trump. Amazing. Both of them are lost. Neither one of them honors the things of God.


----------



## gwine (Jan 4, 2007)

I did not even realize there was a fray between Trump and O'Donnell until doing a search on them, so this is my error. Sorry about that.

I've seen this bumper sticker around for quite a while, so for me there was never any association between her and Donald Trump. He isn't exactly the one I would want to defend my RKBA, either.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 4, 2007)

My favorite bumper stickers include:

Despite inflation, the wages of sin are still the same.

Fish tremble at the mention of my name.

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go. 

Eternity: Smoking or non-smoking?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 4, 2007)

I liked:
"Honk if you demand satisfaction" from the Simpsons.


----------



## reformedcop (Jan 4, 2007)

Trust in God, but carry a .45


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw a bumper sticker that said, "Get thee behind me, Satan!"


Nah, I made it up.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 4, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Not to make Rich feel bad about his post...



I don't feel bad about the post. Actually, the whole Rosie vs. The Donald thing didn't occur to me, either when I read the sticker or when I posted about it. The point of the sticker is to point out what an unthinking liberal (is that redundant?) Rosie is. The sticker serves as a statement as to where the culture is at a particular moment.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2007)

"My dog is smarter than your honor roll student"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

From previous threads:



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I used to have a bumper sticker that said "I love animals -- they're delicious!"





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The car broke down eventually, and the bumper sticker had to be retired along with the car. I got a lot of dirty looks from my liberal neighbors so they were happy in the end I'm sure, but I miss that car and the bumper stickers.
> 
> (I also had one that said "I didn't vote for Clinton for President -- or her husband" and another which said "Is your church BATF-approved?")


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2007)

Where can I get some great Christian bumper stickers?I don`t mean the "Smile Jesus Loves You" type,but the convicting ones.

I liked the one you write,Diane.

"Despite inflation, the wages of sin are still the same." < < Very Cool!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 5, 2007)

I think this is a funny play on words... liberal: a person so open minded their brains have fallen out

My old flight instructor had that bumper sticker.


----------



## govols (Jan 5, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> I think this is a funny play on words... liberal: a person so open minded their brains have fallen out
> 
> My old flight instructor had that bumper sticker.



Mine had, " Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines. "


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Funny bumper stickers


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Funny bumper stickers



 

My favorite:



> Light travels faster than sound. That’s why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


----------

